# Getting over fear of jumping



## Horsev3erandrider824 (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi everyone. So i've been riding for about 9 1/2 years, can w/t/c, and i am currently leasing a thoroughbred/Cleveland bay cross who jumps. So my instructor who i have been with for about five years wants me to start jumping the horse i am leasing. I have jumped before with my instructor before ( a little, we are a mainly HUS/western quarter horse barn). the jumping wasn't great as the horses at the time were slow quarter horses trying to jump.I have a fear of jumping, and i am not sure why, but i am fine cantering over ground poles and trotting over cross rails, but when it comes to canter over the cross rails or anything that is higher, i become really nervous and panicky (not a good effect when riding a horse, as they can feel it). So this past winter/fall i took a couple lessons at a hunter barn, which didn't go well either. So, I was wondering if you could give me any advice to help me get over this fear, because i really want to learn to jump but my mind and gut is saying no don't jump. This makes me disappointed that the one of the things i want to learn is one of my greatest fears as a rider, and keeping me from becoming a better/ well-rounded rider. Also my lesson includes two other students are not afraid of jumping so i feel kinda alone. Thanks a bunch for any advice!


----------



## Whizzer (Jun 11, 2012)

What is it about cantering over crossrails that makes you panicky? Do you have a fear of falling off? Or a fear of hitting the bar?

I've been riding for almost 2yrs and started jumping crossrails about 8mths in. I'm sure the experienced jumpers here can chime in with more advice, but from an intermediate rider I will say that it takes time to get the hang of jumping. If you are concerned about your form then do a lot of 2point work and no stirrup work so that you know your position is solid and stable. Do a lot of that in flat lessons and when you/your trainer are confident in your position, then start trotting crossrails. Once you can do that with good form, move on to cantering crossrails. 

Horses can pretty much walk over crossrails. I've been told that horses can trot over a 3ft jump. So cantering over crossrails isn't necessary for them to be able to get over it. Does that make sense? Don't fear that they can't get over a crossrail...they can and will!

There's already a lot to keep in your head when you are jumping: your approach, your leg, your 2point position, your hands on the rein, grabbing the mane, correct diagnol, etc. Once you start cantering you have to be really solid in your basic flat riding since you're going faster, that way you can guide your horse to the jump so that he/she feels confident that you are confident going over.

Don't worry about the other people in your lesson that are cantering crossrails. Everyone learns at their own pace and has different comfort levels. Get really solid in your flat work, 2pt and stirrup less work and you'll build up a great seat, strong legs and jumping will be a breeze. Jumping is just flat work with an obstacle!


----------



## Whizzer (Jun 11, 2012)

By the way, I got super freaked out after having a few bad jumping lessons and stopped jumping for 4weeks and went back to straight flat work: no stirrups, 2point, transitions, etc. Then I started jumping again and my position was 100% better and I was nailing everything! I think everyone loses their confidence now and again. For me the solution was to go back to basics so it would all come easy when I was actually jumping.


----------



## Horsev3erandrider824 (Dec 13, 2012)

@Whizzer Thanks for your advice! it really helped and i am going to work on my form a little more. I think i lost my confidence when riding the quarter horses because the ones i rode weren't good at jumping, so that might have ruined it for me (not reassured that the horse could make it over), and i guess i was pressured to some extent to jump higher and higher. As i think about it, i guess my fear is falling off and or being thrown out of the saddle and taking out the jump. I tend to second guess myself before the jump which is not good at all. Also i need to stop comparing my riding to others. But i now i have reassurance that the horse i lease can make it over the jump, i just need to trust her.


----------



## Whizzer (Jun 11, 2012)

Glad I could help!

Not all horses are good jumpers, so maybe the quarter horses you were riding before weren't interested in jumping or were bad at it! I jump a quarter horse now that LOVES to jump! So it all depends on the horse. 

If the owner of the horse you lease is assuring you that the horse can jump, then that's a good start.

Fear of falling off or getting thrown are legitimate fears...those things do happen. But riding horses is a risky sport overall and we all love it so we keep doing it. But take things at a pace that you are comfortable with...no need to take unnecessary risks. 

Who is pressuring you to jump higher? Not your trainer I hope! You should never jump higher than what you and the horse are comfortable with. And jumps should be raised gradually (as I understand it...someone with more experience can chime in here!). If you aren't confident cantering a crossrail, what would make you think that you are ready to go for a bigger jump? (not trying to sound harsh, just want you to really think). Better to get your form right, and make sure your horse is confident in themselves and in you before you go raising jumps. I'm sure you'll get there!  It's exhilirating!


----------



## Horsev3erandrider824 (Dec 13, 2012)

oh i forgot to say that the jumping higher was before, i had my fear, a couple years ago (which i think was caused by the insecurity in the quarter horses wanting to put the effort to jump which i think they lacked). The highest i have jumped was a bale of hay.Thanks for your advice!


----------



## PaintLover17 (Jan 3, 2011)

I also have major confidence issues when jumping. I get nervous just like you. I finally figured out what was making me nervous about cantering to jumps was my inability to see distances. I was basically just holding on and hoping we could make it over the jump. The lack of control really scared me. Well, I started working on distances and I am slowing building up confidence as I get better at finding them. I even jumped a 2ft vertical today which, although a small jump to many, was a huge step for me. Maybe this is a similar issue to what you are experiencing? If you have trouble with distances, practice seeing them over poles and maybe you will begin to feel more confidant over jumps. If you are okay with distances then disregard my post. =)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsev3erandrider824 (Dec 13, 2012)

@paintlover17 that's exactly what I think I am expirencing. I think it was because I was never taught before to see distance , only that there was an object before me which I needed to get over, blindly in a sense. I will work on ground poles and work on seeing distance! Thanks a lot! And begin to get my confidence back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I think what might help you is to start jumping in a way that takes "seeing the distance" completely out of the equation. You need to concentrate on your position, not the distance. A horse can walk over a cross rail, so distance is not a priority.

I personally would never teach someone to jump over single fences. Way too much time to get psyched out on approach. You need grids set up for automatic striding. That way, all you have to do is assume your 2-point position, grab a little mane and hold the position over the grid. Start with something like 4 ground poles spaced 4'6" apart. Trot over them in 2-point. Do this exercise until you can do it without losing your position over the poles and keep your horse dead straight. Once you can do that in your sleep, place a single tiny cross rail 9' after the 4th pole. Trot in just as before and think hug your horse with your legs over the cross rail but change nothing else. No part of your upper body should move. It's great exercise for learning to feel the rhythm of the jump motion. 

I would talk to your instructor and see if you can learn jumping through grids/gymnastics. I think you would find that fear suddenly turns into fun and you'll be wondering why you've been so worried about it before.


----------



## Horsev3erandrider824 (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks myboypuck! Next lesson ill talk to my Instructor about leaning to jump using. Grids and gymnastics.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Not my thread, but helpful for me as well, I am a chickenbones when it comes to jumping as well.


----------

